# I don't know why I waited so long...



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, after casting from the surf for years and using only spinning reels and cheap rods, I finally broke down last week and bought a 12' oceanmaster and a penn 525 mag. I tried it out the other night at the beach, using 6 oz and a small chunk of bait. 

First cast, I turned the mag to the slowest setting and just slung it nice and easy. Bam, got a distance of about 75-80 yards, which is about the best cast I've ever made with spinning tackle. Second cast, I turned the mag setting to half way and put a little bit of muscle into it. By my fifth or sixth cast, I was easily hitting well over 100 yards with no blowups. The feeling was so much smoother than with spinning tackle, and didnt tear up my finger from having to hold the line. I feel confident that with more practice, I will be able to cast a lot further.

I couldn't be happier with my new setup - if anyone is on the fence about switching from spinning to conventional, I would highly reccomend going for it - I was a little bit intimidated at first after hearing stories of backlashes that had to be cut out, but it really was not that hard to control.

Now on to learning how to get even more distance!

Chris


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

That's where I was not long ago. Used the ole cheap K-Mart spinning rods and reels untill I got my OM12' and a Penn 525. Just loved how easy it was to adapt to it and how far you can sling it. Just wait you will hit longer and longer as time goes.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Most conventional reels when set up properly are a pure joy to throw.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome-- to the Dark side !!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

huntingwood said:


> Now on to learning how to get even more distance!
> 
> Chris


Oh boy, slaps forehead, here's another one. It all starts so innocently. Just a little more distance. Next thing you know it consumes your thoughts. As mark says, welcome to the dark side! There are plenty of us over here to keep you company.

Robert


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris-
...do yourself a favor. Pick up a smallish screwdriver-the kind that has a shirt/clip and will fit in your shirt pocket. Sharpen it a bit and make a little bend in it (away from you). Keep that baby handy because you will need this PICK from time to time!...especially when the fish are running!
ironman


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

ironman said:


> Chris-
> ...do yourself a favor. Pick up a smallish screwdriver-the kind that has a shirt/clip and will fit in your shirt pocket. Sharpen it a bit and make a little bend in it (away from you). Keep that baby handy because you will need this PICK from time to time!...especially when the fish are running!
> ironman



...not to mention - night time fishing!

Sandcrab


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Ain't that reel a sweet little machine??? What # line do you have on it?


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats on a nice setup. I am a fan of the 525. Just remember. Carry extra line cuz just when you get confidence, comes zzzzzzzpfpfppfphhh!!! or Zing Pow


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Dark side as many have said, you will never regret coming over and always remember that now you have two choices of gear to buy - the person with the most toys at the end is the WINNER


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a setup like this also and still like it! Also in the dark set the mag on 8th setting and will cast twice as far  All jokes aside you made a good choice!Awesome heaver combo!


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

*I can relate to that*

Picked up a couple of 525 mags and gave them to WillieLooongcaster aka(Danville) to go through them just for fishing reels. I picked them up from him at the field he casts in weekly and got a few more lessons in casting. Man was I impressed! Every cast got me more distance and my best was 475 feet with no blow ups. The Willie mags worked great. This will help me tremendously on the beach, cant wait to get there in a few weeks. Also thanks to MontiMan for loaning his rods to cast with as I havent got mine built yet. If you want maximum performance from these Willie can hook you up at a very reasonable price, money well spent and the casting lessons and advise was thrown in also. Cant beat it with a stick. As a beginer surf caster with a conventional reel this was just what I needed.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

The OM12/ 525Mag combo is also my first heaver set up and i have to say.... GREAT combo!! 

I love the setup!!!!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> Most conventional reels when set up properly are a pure joy to throw.
> 
> Robert


And joy is what its all about I agree.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

ditto


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

wait till you get a rod that will really bend and load..then your talking distance...those ocean monsters are hard to load..my 02


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

Lucky You (or beginner luck?)

I have more than my share of bird nest soup.:redface:

Yep! I have my self some "bulk" spools of mono line.


----------

